# toyota pickup



## res201cue (Jan 14, 2009)

hey im looking to install a plow on my 91 toyota pickup, but I cant seem to find one that is compatible. If anyone has any suggestions they would be greatly appericiated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

your best bet is a Western or Fisher 6'6 or 6'8". I just picked up another fisher MM today in New Hampshire. They are getting VERY hard to find as people are just junking them when they die now. It's usually easier to buy another truck that has a plow mounted on it already. I did see a Western Mount on Ebay last week. You could buy that and then pick up a 6'6" blade off a ranger or s10 or some other small truck.


----------



## 98tacoma (Mar 4, 2007)

If you aren't doing anything commercial, Snowsport is a great choice. Had mine on a 98 Tacoma and am very happy with it. Search the forum and you'll find that anybody that has one really likes it. Any questions, let me know.


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

I would go for the Sno-way 22 model or the ST with down pressure.
God luck. www.snoway.com


----------



## res201cue (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks for the advice guys.


----------

